# Good news from Lush



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh I'm so happy, just had to let all you other Lush fans know - you know how if you collect 5 black pots and wash them out and return them you get a free face pack??  Well, drum roll.........they've now announced that if you don't want a face pack you can have a ?4.95 chunk of soap instead!!!!  Yay!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

huniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii theyre my life at the minute haha im addicted ty for that i knew about the pot thing and have done it once , but yesss i love there soaps hehe.

we should have a lush off hehehe

have u tryed there new fizz ballastics yet?? soo good specially the dragons egg


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes I've had a few face packs but I never really use them up before they "go off"  or at least when they say they go off (they always still look ok to me)  so I'm just so elated at this news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Yes I've had a few face packs but I never really use them up before they "go off"  or at least when they say they go off (they always still look ok to me)  so I'm just so elated at this news!!!!!!!!!!



it sad but when im really down a nice bath full of lush goodies really cheers me up..


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

Steffie said:


> it sad but when im really down a nice bath full of lush goodies really cheers me up..



That's not sad at all!!

I've got some "Glogg" shower gel at the mo - great stuff!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> That's not sad at all!!
> 
> I've got some "Glogg" shower gel at the mo - great stuff!



dont think ive seen glogg is it good then


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

It is, it's one of the Christmas shower gels, smells like mulled wine and cinnamon.  Almost good enough to drink!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> It is, it's one of the Christmas shower gels, smells like mulled wine and cinnamon.  Almost good enough to drink!!



never purchased a shower gel yet although i was looking at there limited edition fairy dust one, i love the thought of smelling of bubblegum haha.x


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

Steffie said:


> never purchased a shower gel yet although i was looking at there limited edition fairy dust one, i love the thought of smelling of bubblegum haha.x



Ooh snow fairy, yes that's lovely but again only available at Christmas so grab it whilst you can.  My all time favourite shower gel is Flying Fox!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Ooh snow fairy, yes that's lovely but again only available at Christmas so grab it whilst you can.  My all time favourite shower gel is Flying Fox!



have u ever tryed there hard shampoos, my mil says they work a treat on a sensitive scalp


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

Steffie said:


> have u ever tryed there hard shampoos, my mil says they work a treat on a sensitive scalp



I used to use them all the time but I cant remember which.  I only stopped when I changed my hairstyle and hairdresser "insisted"  I buy one to make it lie flatter.  I know I liked the smell of Godiva (I think that's what it was called)  Paul uses the one for dandruff - think it's "soak and float" or something.


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I used to use them all the time but I cant remember which.  I only stopped when I changed my hairstyle and hairdresser "insisted"  I buy one to make it lie flatter.  I know I liked the smell of Godiva (I think that's what it was called)  Paul uses the one for dandruff - think it's "soak and float" or something.



hehe they have lovely names dont they, i once put an order in and was sent 5 free samples was lovely,, they always get you your order within 2 days to


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

They are a very generous company.  If you are on facebook they have a facebook page and often do competitions.  I've never won but it's fun trying!  I got a goody bag in Worcester the other day.  They'd had the first late night shopping the day before and if you spent more than ?15 you got a goody bag.  We went the next day as obviously I'm not going late night shopping, when I told them they gave me a goody bag!!  Was thrilled.


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> They are a very generous company.  If you are on facebook they have a facebook page and often do competitions.  I've never won but it's fun trying!  I got a goody bag in Worcester the other day.  They'd had the first late night shopping the day before and if you spent more than ?15 you got a goody bag.  We went the next day as obviously I'm not going late night shopping, when I told them they gave me a goody bag!!  Was thrilled.



i think if i remmeber right someone said on here if you hang on they do alot of there xmas stuff at slashed prices close to xmas day, so might be worth a look as well, my mother in law lives 15 minutes away from there main builiding in bournemouth so i always get her to call in for me haha x


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

Steffie said:


> i think if i remmeber right someone said on here if you hang on they do alot of there xmas stuff at slashed prices close to xmas day, so might be worth a look as well, my mother in law lives 15 minutes away from there main builiding in bournemouth so i always get her to call in for me haha x



What they usually do is on boxing day and for a while afterwards if you spend over a certain amount (affordable - ?20 ish) you can have anything "made" in 2010 (or whatever year) absolutely free!  Wait for it - this includes the mega Christmas boxes!!!!!!!  If I were you I'd check their website regularly around christmas time or just after to see exactly what they are doing this year.  They do an online offer too but it's not as good as in the shops.  They claim to never have a sale as such as they'd rather reward genuine regular customers than have lots of people just going in for the sale.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm signing off for tonight - more lush chat tomorrow!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I'm signing off for tonight - more lush chat tomorrow!!




yes hun definetly lol, im pelased i have found such a fellow lush lover 

nights x


----------



## shiv (Dec 5, 2010)

I get paid on the 21st this month and I think I have xmas eve off...I'll hit up Brighton to do some last minute shopping, sounds like I might get a few little bits for the females in my family!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 5, 2010)

Steffie said:


> never purchased a shower gel yet although i was looking at there limited edition fairy dust one, i love the thought of smelling of bubblegum haha.x





Flutterby said:


> Ooh snow fairy, yes that's lovely but again only available at Christmas so grab it whilst you can.  My all time favourite shower gel is Flying Fox!



I love snow fairy and always get 3 bottles of it at Christmas so that I can smell like bublegum all year through .



Steffie said:


> have u ever tryed there hard shampoos, my mil says they work a treat on a sensitive scalp



Yep steffie, I use the purple one, think it is juniper and also have the white one for shiny hair.  I find they last for ages.

I am away for a bath with a butterball bath bomb


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

cazscot said:


> I love snow fairy and always get 3 bottles of it at Christmas so that I can smell like bublegum all year through .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha enjoy carole i just had a mrs whippy bath x


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 6, 2010)

We had a little cash out of their Charity Pot recently, so as well as being my favourite smellies shop, they're my heroes too. I have their Love Lettuce Face mask, a toner, a moisutriser and several shower things at the moment. I'm quite incapable of walking past the shop, the smell just draws me in and I end up spending a fortune on stuff.


----------



## Steff (Dec 6, 2010)

My mil rang me today and told me i have to stop emailing her with new things i want from lush haha...


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 7, 2010)

Steffie said:


> My mil rang me today and told me i have to stop emailing her with new things i want from lush haha...



Let me have her email addie and I'll let her know what I want!!  I've slapped on the "Smitten" hand cream this morning.


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Let me have her email addie and I'll let her know what I want!!  I've slapped on the "Smitten" hand cream this morning.



rofl, im off on there to get her part of her xmas pressies later today, one of the gift packs, im sure i wont buy anything for me


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 9, 2010)

Have just read a post on Lush's facebook page that they made a mistake with their announcement about being able to swop the black pots for soap.  In fact it is just the facepack that you can get free in exchange for them - as it always has been. Not impressed at all, reckon someone made a c*** up!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Have just read a post on Lush's facebook page that they made a mistake with their announcement about being able to swop the black pots for soap.  In fact it is just the facepack that you can get free in exchange for them - as it always has been. Not impressed at all, reckon someone made a c*** up!!



ooh dear thats not to great at all, i ordered a gift pack off them and has been a little wait which is rather unusual should have had it by this morning but i mailed them and they got back telling me it could be upto 5 days....


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 9, 2010)

They are obviously having problems, Steffie.


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> They are obviously having problems, Steffie.



cant believe they told me it was cause of the xmas rush and we are only on the 9th


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 10, 2010)

Everything get's blamed on Christmas or the bad weather!  Wonder what they blame in the summer?


----------



## Steff (Dec 26, 2010)

*Get your goodies quick!!*

Sale started today 50% off all there xmas stuff, just back and got ?25 of stuff should of been ?50 so im a happy girl lol x


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Sale started today 50% off all there xmas stuff, just back and got ?25 of stuff should of been ?50 so im a happy girl lol x



Glad you did so well Steffie, our nearest one is closed today and hubby back at work tomorrow so doesn't look like I will be able to get any goodies.  Might possibly get there on Friday when hubby has next day off, but I doubt there will be much left by then, ah well, got some soap and shower gel for Christmas so I'm not really in need.  Wanted to get some Smitten hand cream as they are discontinuing it but the website has crashed through high demand!  Argh!  What did you get?


----------



## Steff (Dec 26, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Glad you did so well Steffie, our nearest one is closed today and hubby back at work tomorrow so doesn't look like I will be able to get any goodies.  Might possibly get there on Friday when hubby has next day off, but I doubt there will be much left by then, ah well, got some soap and shower gel for Christmas so I'm not really in need.  Wanted to get some Smitten hand cream as they are discontinuing it but the website has crashed through high demand!  Argh!  What did you get?



got 4 bearded santas, 3 gingerbread house bath bars, the gingerbread house gift set, 2 bottles of glogg a bottle of snow fairy, 2 pieces of snow globe soap and 2 gift sets which were candy pink and iced wine jelly.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> got 4 bearded santas, 3 gingerbread house bath bars, the gingerbread house gift set, 2 bottles of glogg a bottle of snow fairy, 2 pieces of snow globe soap and 2 gift sets which were candy pink..iced wine jelly.



Oooooh so jealous!!  I'm going off to sulk in the corner now!  Love Glogg and Snow fairy, got some of the mandarin tea party soap for Christmas and a medium bottle of happy hippy shower gel.


----------



## Steff (Dec 26, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Oooooh so jealous!!  I'm going off to sulk in the corner now!  Love Glogg and Snow fairy, got some of the mandarin tea party soap for Christmas and a medium bottle of happy hippy shower gel.



is it good that madarin soap then? i saw the lady next to me getting a chunk cut off she was very excited


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 27, 2010)

Smells lovely, but haven't used it yet.  I'm too addicted to my Glogg!


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2010)

ive had a look online and the website is still down theres loads of people complaning x


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 27, 2010)

They are losing loads of sales aren't they?  It's bad news for everyone.  Very bad timing.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 27, 2010)

I love their bath ballistics - and just walking past a Lush shop makes me stop and sniff the air.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 27, 2010)

Steffie said:


> got 4 bearded santas, 3 gingerbread house bath bars, the gingerbread house gift set, 2 bottles of glogg a bottle of snow fairy, 2 pieces of snow globe soap and 2 gift sets which were candy pink and iced wine jelly.



.......and a partridge in a pear tree ?  xxxx  (sorry,  couldn't stop myself)


----------



## Steff (Dec 27, 2010)

haha Faith xx

got some more stuff today as well got the christmas gift box so chuffed hehe, 
o.h said he is guna have to build me a extra bathroom just for my lush stuff xx


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 28, 2010)

Steffie said:


> haha Faith xx
> 
> got some more stuff today as well got the christmas gift box so chuffed hehe,
> o.h said he is guna have to build me a extra bathroom just for my lush stuff xx



I used to like you Steffie but I'm going to have to change my mind if you keep talking about all  lovely half price Lush stuff!


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> I used to like you Steffie but I'm going to have to change my mind if you keep talking about all  lovely half price Lush stuff!



it wernt half price these were xmas pressies from family who know me so well


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 28, 2010)

You certainly have them well trained!!  I must admit I get a bit peeved when people give me a ton of "cheap" (does this sound ungrateful??) pressies and I know the whole lot have cost more than one nice thing from Lush. (yes I am ungrateful!!)


----------



## cazscot (Dec 28, 2010)

Just spent ?30 is the sale...  Got Lush pud bath ballistics, gingerbread houses, candy bars, snow fairy as well as some xmas boxes.  That should keep me going for some time  ...


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2010)

Online sale is so popular it was due to end the 3rd but they predict it will be over by end of 2night lol x


----------

